# MILLE LACS LAKE ICE CONDITIONS



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

THE WEB CAM IS UP AND RUNNIG GUYS. IT DOES UPDATE EVERY 5-MIN SO IT IS WHAT IT IS. HOPE YOU ALL ENJOY IT. THE ICE CONDITIONS ARE AS FOLLOWS. COVE BAY HAS 7 TO 9 INCHES OF ICE UNTIL YOU HIT THE MAIN LAKE. VINELAND BAY IS ALSO SITTING WITH 7 TO 9 IN. UNTILL YOU GET OUT ON THE MAIN LAKE. MAIN LAKE ICE AS OF TODAY WHICH IS SUNDAY DEC 19TH IS 3 TO 4 INCHES. I DO EXSPECT TO BE OUT JUST AFTER XMAS IF THE COLD WEATHER HOLDS. WE WILL SEE IF IT DOES.

BE SAFE
ROCKMAN


----------

